# Franka Potente bestätigt: Seit 4 Monaten Mutter



## Mandalorianer (15 Aug. 2011)

*Franka Potente bestätigt: Seit 4 Monaten Mutter !!!​*

Nun ist es raus! Nachdem gestern bereits vermutet wurde, dass Franka Potente (37) bereits seit einiger Zeit Mutter sei, wurde dies nun endlich bestätigt!

Laut bild bestätigte das Management der bekannten Schauspielerin: „Franka Potente ist bereits seit vier Monaten Mutter einer gesunden Tochter.“ Warum Franka die Schwangerschaft und die Geburt ihrer kleinen Tochter so lange verschwiegen hat, und ob die Kleine wirklich den Namen Polly trägt, ist nicht bekannt. Auch über den Vater gibt es bisher keine Informationen. Diese wird es sicherlich auch nicht so schnell geben. Denn Franka will ihr Mutterglück abseits der Medien in voller Ruhe genießen und lässt über ihr Management ausrichten: „Wir bitten um Verständnis, dass davon abgesehen wurde, dieses offiziell bekannt zu geben, um die Privatsphäre des Kindes und der Eltern zu schützen.“

Wir sind schon ganz gespannt, ob und wann Franka ihr Glück mit der Öffentlichkeit teilt. Natürlich freuen wir uns für Franka und wünschen ihr und ihrem Nachwuchs alles, alles Gute. 

*
Glückwunsch 

Gruss vom Gollum*


----------



## Punisher (15 Aug. 2011)

herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## Chamser81 (15 Aug. 2011)

Interessant das es auch Promis gibt, die ihr Privatleben nicht öffentlich ausleben! Respekt und Glückwunsch!


----------



## BlueLynne (15 Aug. 2011)

Beste Wünsche für die neue Mutter


----------

